# Music for all



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Aaahhh music, what can I say. It's been around since time began. Regardless of genre.....it's universal language can speak to the depths of your soul.

From rock & roll, country, blues, jazz, tribal, Christian, opera, classical and even some rap.......the beat goes on (psst, that's your cue to post music of your choice)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

@RubberDuck


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

One more cute one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I lied.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

No make up, no production. A piano, a slide guitar, a Guns and Roses classic and Norah Jones' elegant and smooth voice.

Perfection.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Gotta love this nice little family band... all brothers and sisters ages 10-20... and the lead singer's voice...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

pretty sure that was "Way too much racket" for the ol timers here...

So here is a little slower diddy by Sgt. Mackenzie


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Granny Clampett on the Dale Evans & Roy Rogers show. Song starts around the 4:00 mark


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Granny Clampett on the Dale Evans & Roy Rogers show. Song starts around the 4:00 mark


I sure miss the good days.

Granny was the best.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


>


Drove trucks with a yellow shirt. They did their jobs only because of pep pills. It's humanly impossible. 
Everyone focuses on the pilots. They get the glory. They are just a small part of the machine


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Denton said:


> I sure miss the good days.
> 
> Granny was the best.


She was my favorite of the show..

I was surprised to find out she'd been around for years, I'd only known of her part as Granny

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irene_Ryan

and a video of her in younger years...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> She was my favorite of the show..
> 
> I was surprised to find out she'd been around for years, I'd only known of her part as Granny
> 
> ...


She was so heart- breaking!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Whether you're religious or not.......if this one doesn't get you moving, then you must be tone deaf or something.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm more of a rock n roll girl myself.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

But if you're going to insist on country, here's a fantastic cover of Jolene by the best bluegrass group you've probably never heard of. Emmet Franz is a genius on the Dobro.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

RIP........thanks for the memory of a couple of young girls singing this at the top of their lungs along the Oregon coast


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

Nat King Cole will forever be the epitome of the perfect male voice for me. A depth and resonance along with great range that nobody since has achieved, though Sinatra came close IMO. He just couldn't do anything bad. So many incredible hits still enjoyed today in the right circles.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

The original classic.......






and one of the many covers...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


----------



## Kinkajou (Jun 11, 2020)

Second hand serenade's stranger, quite a nostalgic song for me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kinkajou said:


> Second hand serenade's stranger, quite a nostalgic song for me.


I don't think you understand the gist of this thread. Allow me to help...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will say, the theme of older country is pronounced here.
I will just post the artists and or bands.
Johnny Cash, Chris Stapleton, Gary Clark jr. But, have you ever heard of Sixto Rodriguez
Great documentary on him.. 




And here is the incredible story of his career.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bunt out way to soon Alice copper. He was rock


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Bunt out way to soon Alice copper. He was rock


His stage, show was cool. That snake too. I saw him live in 86/87 timeframe in Oregon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When they ask Jimmy Hendrix who the best guitarist was he said why don't you ask RORY GALLAGHER. Why because it was not Hendrix.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Jimmy also said Billy Gibbons was the best too.. Many of the greats are humble and will say someone else.
Jimmy was a different level of player. Eddie VH was too. Even Angus young said his brother was far better, and Eddie VH said Malcom was an awesome guitarist and wouldnt be the lead because it interfered in his drinking.
Eddie, Malcom were super awesome rhythm guitar players... 
Didnt mean to digress...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Jimmy also said Billy Gibbons was the best too.. Many of the greats are humble and will say someone else.
> Jimmy was a different level of player. Eddie VH was too. Even Angus young said his brother was far better, and Eddie VH said Malcom was an awesome guitarist and wouldnt be the lead because it interfered in his drinking.
> Eddie, Malcom were super awesome rhythm guitar players...
> Didnt mean to digress...


prince could shred a guitar.... I believe he taught himself to play 27 instruments.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

This lady is good with a little Joplin style


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Another of hers...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I love this song. Glorious. He surely can turn a phrase.






Oh, the time will come up
When the winds will stop
And the breeze will cease to be breathin'
Like the stillness in the wind
Before the hurricane begins
The hour that the ship comes in
And the seas will split
And the ship will hit
And the sands on the shoreline will be shaking
Then the tide will sound
And the wind will pound
And the morning will be breaking
Oh, the fishes will laugh
As they swim out of the path
And the seagulls they'll be smiling
And the rocks on the sand
Will proudly stand
The hour that the ship comes in
And the words that are used
For to get the ship confused
Will not be understood as they're spoken
For the chains of the sea
Will have busted in the night
And will be buried at the bottom of the ocean
A song will lift
As the mainsail shifts
And the boat drifts on to the shoreline
And the sun will respect
Every face on the deck
The hour that the ship comes in
Then the sands will roll
Out a carpet of gold
For your weary toes to be a-touchin'
And the ship's wise men
Will remind you once again
That the whole wide world is watchin'
Oh, the foes will rise
With the sleep still in their eyes
And they'll jerk from their beds and think they're dreamin'
But they'll pinch themselves and squeal
And know that it's for real
The hour when the ship comes in
Then they'll raise their hands
Sayin' we'll meet all your demands
But we'll shout from the bow your days are numbered
And like Pharaoh's tribe
They'll be drownded in the tide
And like Goliath, they'll be conquered
Source: LyricFind
Songwriters: Bob Dylan


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

From their 1971's LP "Cahoots", one of the well known Bob's songs.

Oh, the streets of Rome are filled with rubble
Ancient footprints are everywhere
You can almost think that you're seein' double
On a cold, dark night on the Spanish Stairs
Got to hurry on back to my hotel room
Where I've got me a date with Botticelli's niece
She promised that she'd be right there with me
When I paint my masterpiece

Oh, the hours I've spent inside the Coliseum
Dodging lions and wastin' time
Oh, those mighty kings of the jungle, I could hardly stand to see 'em
Yes, it sure has been a long, hard climb
Train wheels runnin' through the back of my memory
When I ran on the hilltop following a pack of wild geese
Someday, everything is gonna be smooth like a rhapsody
When I paint my masterpiece

Sailin' round the world in a dirty gondola
Oh, to be back in the land of Coca-Cola!

I left Rome and landed in Brussels
On a plane ride so bumpy that I almost cried
Clergymen in uniform and young girls pullin' muscles
Everyone was there to greet me when I stepped inside
Newspapermen eating candy
Had to be held down by big police
Someday, everything is gonna be diff'rent
When I paint my masterpiece


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

This lady is phenomenal. Can't help but boast I knew her before she made it big. Congrats Deedles


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Remember Homer & Jethro from HeeHaw? They and Chet Atkins were the Nashville String Band


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Among if not the greatest guitar player ever. Even hendrix the overrated acknowledge Rory was top. Watch he lets go really wild in last 25% or so. He played for the rush he played for those that paid the bills.


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

This is one I always crank the volume up on :


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm generally a fan of classic rock but also like old country (from the 60s to around the 90s). But I also like 80s pop rock; folk music; and some blues stuff. Some of my favorite bands are Steely Dan, The Eagles, Fleetwood Mac, Doobie Brothers, and other bands in that general genre.

Here's a Steely Dan song that doesn't get played on the radio due to a single word. I like the beat:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm not a giant fan of The Rolling Stones but I do like to crank the following tune to the max:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

One of may favorite Eric Clapton tunes. Fun to listen to:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

This George Jones songs pulls at the tear ducts:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

My favorite Merle Haggard tune:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

This song never fails to make me smile.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ry Cooder


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NRBQ


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ry Cooder. There's a name I haven't heard in years.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm sure it's only a coincidence.......but my first thought when looking at this, was 9/11


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Ry Cooder. There's a name I haven't heard in years.


Did ya watch it?

I saw Ry a few times , sometimes with other great musicians .


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mad Trapper said:


> Did ya watch it?
> 
> I saw Ry a few times , sometimes with other great musicians .


I watched some of it; it's a really long video.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Running on empty Browne and Lindley






bettet yet


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Take it easy


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm sure it's only a coincidence.......but my first thought when looking at this, was 9/11


Seen enough 9/11 stuff today for sure


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

original Eagles


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

unplugged SRV


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

For younger kids The Crowes 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

one of the best SRV , for all


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

In the spirit of all Hallows Eve......


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Such a fun song.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cain't ya see?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Reported for Sticky :vs_cool:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Now back to basics in life


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It's @ 4:20 that Hank Thanks Toy






Wynonna, Toy and Hank were good at the old Pine Knob Music Theatre in the rain aka DTE .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is on BB's playlist


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pay attention


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> I'm not a giant fan of The Rolling Stones but I do like to crank the following tune to the max:


Rats on the west side, bedbugs uptown.

Now at 4 in the morning my world is very still.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BTO was popular in the 70's

Would you cry if I told you that I lied?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

She looked at me with big brown eyes....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

People say I'm no good, and crazy as a loon


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy is woke, but can play


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Garbage Can Rock


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The lead singer is cute, but what is up with her hair?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know what I am doing wrong, but the videos are loading bad.

Anyway, it looks like Cee Lo can handle a lot of different songs. I got sick of this one after it was played to death on radio. But this is a good rendition.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


>


I always have to ASK.. why are they not in the hall of fame


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I always have to ASK.. why are they not in the hall of fame


They have a freakin' ole lady name cocaine katy who sews emboridery on my jeans

No can do, Daryl can rock


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Foghat one of my favorite bands


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When I jam , anyone here in the video is welcome. Strat also.


----------

